# Imitator skittish habits related to...?



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

So I have a 3-4mo old tank raised R. standard Imitator I have some issues with and am in the process of increasing its health and require some feedback. Purchased the froglet from another member and intended to add it to the pair I purchased from Gary which is looking like 1.0.1 at the moment. Frog is currently housed in a 2.5gal alone with leca base and ABG mix seeded with springs, corner section of moss, 1 plant cutting which is rooting, 1 film canister and the rest of the floor covered with leaf litter.

Main problems to note is the frog is extremely shy and is not really eating small M. FFs. However it will eat any springs that come near it or are active when it is on the tanks floor. I have a feeding station with at least one small piece of fruit to attract FFs to the center of the small tank. When flies do walk past or are noticed the froglet will go after them but very often spits them out and I have rarely noticed actually taking one. As far as the shyness goes it always seems to hang out in this one spot in the corner of the tank.

The flies are dusted with either Calcium or D3 but by the time they are eaten there is probably only trace amounts. It could be assumed that the entire diet while in my care has been springs.

I should note that based on my other two Imis that this frog exhibits weird behavior but when it is active its spot on with the older pair. Just ordered some Repashy Vit A plus and Supervite to switch my current supplementation. Have added as many springs as I can and misted the tank heavily twice daily.

Here is the little runt.









Thanks in advance!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Your problem is probably that you have it in a 2.5G with only one plant cutting, especially given that it sits in the upper corner like that... it's looking for a place to feel safe. 

Add more plants and it should become more active... or even better, try a well-planted 10G. If it's still skittish it might just be the frog's personality, I've seen enough shy tincs to know that sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

When I mean one plant cutting I mean it has several large leaves and covers a complete corner of the tank. This was supposed to be a temporary container so I can monitor the eating habits so I kept it small on purpose...guess that wasn't a great idea.

I can't do a 10g at the moment but I can make a temp 5gal with similar conditions and more plants.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Depends on how long you plan on having it in there, but either way I would absolutely add more plants, and preferably a brom or other hideaway. The frog should have somewhere it can retreat to and feel secure..


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

tclipse said:


> Depends on how long you plan on having it in there, but either way I would absolutely add more plants, and preferably a brom or other hideaway. The frog should have somewhere it can retreat to and feel secure..


Thanks for the comments, I added 3 small broms and noticed a slight change in morning activity and just happened to eat a fly crawling on the wall while I was watching. 

Once the 5gal vert is setup I will transfer it and add a few more plants.The Vit A should be here today too so I'll try some light dustings with that once a week.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

As an update I switched from the 2.5 to the 5.5gal and added more elements than before. The froglet isn't completely acclimated yet but I have noticed more activity, but still shying away from fruit flies and going for the springs.










Comparison pic


----------

